# Im Ready To Give Up On Steelhead Fishing!



## Walleye_kLaNk (May 26, 2009)

Ok..... Ever since seeing my friend catch a Steelhead and seeing how awesome the fight was I decided to take up steelhead fishing! Ive been trying for couple of year but NO STEELHEADS! Everytime I go to Labro Park or Flat Rock and Inbetween, I see people catching Steelheads. I have the same set up but Im still not landed a steelhead!!! Can someone give me a set up for Floats like: How many inches for leader! What size/color jig or color Eggs or ROE. How many inches for the bobber! PLEASE HELP!!!!! LMAO:help::help::help::help:


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Take a drive to the west side of the state where there are more than 47 steelhead if you get a chance!


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Take a drive to the west side of the state where there are more than 47 steelhead if you get a chance!


:lol::lol:


But all seriousness aside, I will only catch 46 of those steelheads, And I will point out the last one for you.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have caught all mine while just killing time in the spring and throwing a streamer on a 5wt.lol


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

And on the 6th day God created steelhead,and the next day he went fishing!!

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Im Ready To Give Up On Steelhead Fishing! - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=357313#ixzz180Uti8Lb


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I've also taken up stealhead fishing, primarly in the Huron and fishing the dam down to the break waters. I've used small jigs in various colors and a few different plugs, but narry a bite. Can one of you also send me a PM? It would be greatly appreciated. I promise I won't take too many as its a pretty good drive for me to get there, but I will try it a few times when weather permits.


----------



## tseliosbrad (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats your problem,The Huron SUCKS for beginners... I started Steelheading on that sewage flow and fished it for 2 years myself with no fish because it was the closest place to get one... It took so long to figure out that river and now that I've been Steelheading for 5 yrs I expect to get skunked when I go there... 

GO TO OHIO OR PA! Way better fishing

It's child's play... trust me


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

tseliosbrad said:


> Thats your problem,The Huron SUCKS for beginners... I started Steelheading on that sewage flow and fished it for 2 years myself with no fish because it was the closest place to get one... It took so long to figure out that river and now that I've been Steelheading for 5 yrs I expect to get skunked when I go there...
> 
> GO TO OHIO OR PA! Way better fishing
> 
> It's child's play... trust me


why go to PA when he can just drive out west and save a couple hours drive?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> GO TO OHIO OR PA! Way better fishing


You mean way EASIER fishing. Tons of steelhead bottled up in 3' pools on small, shallow rivers with no wood.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Pay more attention to keeping your presentation in the zone, and fish more productive waters.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

LuckyChucky said:


> why go to PA when he can just drive out west and save a couple hours drive?


Can be on Elk Creek fishing sooner then the Muskegon or the PM...


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Learn to fish the Huron or the Clinton and you catch fish anywhere.


----------



## tseliosbrad (Apr 1, 2009)

Because you can have 20 fish on a bad day on elk creek in Jin clear water with beautiful scenery... and its the best place for beginners... The guy hasn't caught a steelhead yet so I'm trying to point him towards stupid hatchery fish that will hit anything, not a smart wild P.M. Steelhead.

Ohio is the same, and its the same drive time


----------



## tseliosbrad (Apr 1, 2009)

Maverick1 said:


> Learn to fish the Huron or the Clinton and you catch fish anywhere.


And I agree with if you figure out how to catch Steelies on the Huron and Clinton river you can catch them anywhere. 
If you go and catch a couple of Steelies out of Grand Rapids at sixth st. or in Ohio or PA then you can feel a little more confident fishing the Huron. Just get some fish under your belt first...

I just don't want the kid to quit fishing because the Huron is a fart hole, I almost quit myself and don't want the same thing to happen to him.

The main reasons you don't want to fish the Huron for your first Steelhead is... 

They plant too many fish in that river and have the worst returns out of any other river, there is no natural reproduction, water level is either too high or too low because of Belleville dam, water clarity is dirt, there aren't much spots to fish except for below flatrock dam or way upstream, everybody holds on to there info too tight and aren't willing to help except for a select few, its snag city, no spawning ground except for a few spots like in the creeks in the metro park and way upstream, fish are small except if you know when and where to catch the decent ones (some 12 pounders sometimes) and there are more guys then fish and most of the morons there KEEP THE FISH JUST SO THEY CAN GET A PICTURE AT THE BAIT SHOP FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS or they keep it for the eggs...

I have been trying to figure out how to catch Steelhead out of the Huron for quite some time now and like I said before I fished that river HARD and I mean HARD FOR 2 YEARS (3 times a week) and most of my fish I caught were in october november and april may... 

If you want to still keep trying then I'll tell you when and where to catch a Steelhead from the Huron...
October November use HOTnTOTS. Colors to use are Black back and silver belly, gold with a black back and another color is blue back, silver belly and red bill and REEL AS SLOW AS YOU CAN... cast it upstream by the dam and in the area of the ladder and let it tick bottom really slow... or you can go down stream and cast quartering downstream and reeling in moderate flows... NOT BELOW THE COFFER WHERE ALL OF THE BOTTOM BOUNCING SNAGGERS ARE WITH THERE 10 FT LEADERS...

or you could jig a black or white 1/32 or a 1/16 ounce jig with 3 to 4 waxies under a small phantom float (biggest clear float they have there in packs of 2) from Little dipper bait shop and put enough weight (in between the float and jig just before the small swivel and not on the leader) to hold the float upright (you have to take into consideration the weight of the jig as well) and use 18" to 24" in 6 lb test flouro. leader, then get a clip on wieght from the store for ice fishing and clip it to your jig and cast it out to the hole you want to fish and the float should go under about 6" under the water at the deepest part (that way you know the depth of the hole your fishing so your not guessing)
Make sure when your drifting the float downstream that the float is not dragging down stream and or tilting upstream... keep your line out of the water as much as possible so the current isn't pulling your float downstream or to the side. And when your float shoots down SET THE HOOK because it would SUCK IF YOU LOST THAT FISH after all of that time you've invested into Steelheading the Huron and all the money you spent fishing for that stupid hatchery fish.

GOOD LUCK and don't be that guy that had to snag his first Steelhead because you'll regret it...


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

If you want to fish the Clinton pm me. I'll put you on some fish.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Walleye_kLaNk said:


> Ok..... Ever since seeing my friend catch a Steelhead and seeing how awesome the fight was I decided to take up steelhead fishing! Ive been trying for couple of year but NO STEELHEADS! Everytime I go to Labro Park or Flat Rock and Inbetween, I see people catching Steelheads. I have the same set up but Im still not landed a steelhead!!! Can someone give me a set up for Floats like: How many inches for leader! What size/color jig or color Eggs or ROE. How many inches for the bobber! PLEASE HELP!!!!! LMAO:help::help::help::help:


It took me 4 years to catch my first one. My parents kept asking me why I'm spending all my money on gear, and gas to drive up north all for nothing. I still hook very few fish every year but I still go back because there's no feeling like having a steelie at the end of your line. You'll get it eventually and trust me, you'll be addicted too. Good luck.


----------

